# Am I too old for DH



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Be 45 on Monday! and I'm off to Queenstown for some shuttle runs....never ridden a DH bike, never done a shuttle run!

The thing that worries me is that I am going to like it too much and end up buying a DH bike

So am i too old for this?


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

equinox said:


> Be 45 on Monday! and I'm off to Queenstown for some shuttle runs....never ridden a DH bike, never done a shuttle run!
> 
> The thing that worries me is that I am going to like it too much and end up buying a DH bike
> 
> So am i too old for this?


I'll be 50 this year, so I'd have to say "no". Besides, you're old enough to afford expensive toys and medical insurance, so you're a leg up on the kids.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

nope ur never to old jus take it easy and have fun!


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be 45 in April and I am still racing dh and doing well. Albert Pimey (spelling way off) started downhilling in his 70's, won the World Masters 55 and over class a few years later and then took up surfing! As long as you stay in shape age is all in your mind.


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

4 years older than Gene (the number is getting harder to say or remember) and going strong.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Glenn D. said:


> I'll be 50 this year, so I'd have to say "no". Besides, you're old enough to afford expensive toys and medical insurance, so you're a leg up on the kids.


disregard


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Glenn D. said:


> I'll be 50 this year, so I'd have to say "no". Besides, you're old enough to afford expensive toys and medical insurance, so you're a leg up on the kids.


OP, Would you rather drop $5,000 on an electric mobility scooter instead? Just make sure your health insurance is up to date!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

47...never too old...check out some of my pics


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Kool (May 20, 2009)

I'll be 45 years young this spring. Picked up a 09 Perp 1 like new
And a season pass to blue mountain in PA. First full suspension bike I ever had, riding the hardtail at blue was fun, let the adventure begin.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

45 and lovin' the stuff.

waaaay more fun than XC and roadie.

know lots of guys who ride FR & DH who are just as old, some are older than me

RIDE ON...

ride it like you stole it


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

43. go get a DH rig now...


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

The way I see it is that we are risking less than a 19 year old kid... we only got another 20-30 years left to go anyway 



equinox said:


> Be 45 on Monday! and I'm off to Queenstown for some shuttle runs....never ridden a DH bike, never done a shuttle run!
> 
> The thing that worries me is that I am going to like it too much and end up buying a DH bike
> 
> So am i too old for this?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Ray Lee said:


> The way I see it is that we are risking less than a 19 year old kid... we only got another 20-30 years left to go anyway


Speak for yourself! I'm going for the 140 mark!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Definitely not. Some of the best riders on the North Shore & Whistler are in their late 40's.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

31 and I keep hurting myself! 

still having a blast though


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

42, started at 33 -- I beat myself up occasionally, but still getting faster. (2010 Was rough on me, but just bad and lasting injury!)

If you're fit, you're set. I know 2 50+ riders that are faster and fitter than I, and no sign of slowdown.


----------



## jonnymbx5 (Jun 11, 2006)

My boss is 65 now and he wet from XC riding to DH a few years ago. Whwn we travel in the work we sometimes bring the bikes for some riding, im 22


----------



## smoke90 (May 9, 2010)

I ll be 53 this year and still ride the DH
you still have to be carrefull as we get more fragile getting older
I did a huge drop last year and end up a week at the hopsital with 10 broken ribs and a collapse lung
If i was still 25 I don't think I will have broken all my ribs, but who knows?
so you re not too old but be carrefull at what you re doing


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

54 still going for it,the secret is never stop or slack on fitness.at age 49 I placed 11th overall in amature at Diablo US open,anytime I race I compete in age 40 class any class older is not competitive for me and not worth my time,in a nut shell you are in a very strong time in your life,go for it!


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Gonna be 49 in may......feelz like 60 at timez but I wouldn't stop dh'n or any other aspect of my ridin unless my body just wont do it anymore.....then I'll buy a 29'er  and ride the trailez till I cant.

GO FOR IT !!! Just use yer noggin for thinkin and not smackin th ground. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

I turned 44 this month. If I'm too old for dh then I hope somebody tells me soon (but I won't listen anyways).


----------



## nmfly (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm 50 - may not be the fastest, do the biggest gnar, but I have as much fun as anyone.

Go for it!!!


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Didn't even read your thread. All I needed to see was the thread title.

Answer is NO.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

are you currently dead? if you answered yes then it is possible that you may be too old, otherwise no.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

fist time to whistler this year and rode up the garbanzo lift with a dude that was 70! hell ya, that means that i have almost anther 40 years to ride! assuming i don't keep wasting my shoulder...

pv


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Honestly, if you have to ask that question then yes you are...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

45? you old fart, shut your dentures and take up knitting. you dont want to be breaking a hip!


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

It depends on what you believe your self......if you think ou are too old..then you will be so. If you dont wana be too old dont think so...........and dont act so.....
You can ride for ever if you desire to....


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be celebrating my fiftieth in August at Whistler


----------



## hexstatic (Nov 15, 2010)

the beauty of DownHill my friend... its gravity that does the work


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Yo Crazy Jim, I too spent my fiftieth at Whistler during Crank Works,plan to go back on my 55th.it truly is everything you expect it to be,actually more! look the hole age thing is irrelevant and you really can be competitive or ride just to challenge yourself,stay fit,ride with those much younger and stronger then you at times,challenge yourself,know that you can!! a strong sense of denial goes a long way too!


----------



## mefistofeles (Jun 1, 2009)

If you're concerned about age I take it that you're worried about injury. I think all forms of mountain biking are damage,people can be suffer severe injuries even while riding cross country. The one advantage,in terms of safety, that downhillers have is that they usualy have better protection. I think having the right protection is the key to riding.

The major difference between downhill and cross is that at least with downhill riding at least you acknowledge and prepare for the possibility of severe injury. Aside from their helmets most cross riders have no protection,even though they can be injured just as easily.

Most injuries seem to occur to when you're doing something "routine" and become complacent. Take this example in Laguna Beach, the guy actually breaks his collar bone at a relatively safe part of the course,not the rock garden.






Safety equipment and awareness are the keys to avoiding injury.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

In whole life many failures occur when you feel complacent.... Just like the trail…
When you seem to know every thing …You quit thinking and caring…..
Keep constant care….on every thing…


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

My Dad bought his first mtb at 54 or so and is now 71 and still racking up the days.He still buys a season pass for Whistler every year and even hit Silver Star for 14 days. Nice thing about being older is once you retire you can ride lots.....I think he rode 320 days last year


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

It's great to hear that people are riding at 55+! What other 'extreme' sports can say that?!? You definitely dont' see any 50+ bmxers (though I'd imagine there has to be a few?). I don't DH but started riding at 39 & I'm 41 now on a steel hardtail. I'm in better shape that I was 25 years ago.. & having more FUN.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

nope - my dad rides and he just turned 50. he has been on it for 2 seasons now


----------



## nmfly (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to grow up to be your Dad !!!!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

samdemo said:


> My Dad bought his first mtb at 54 or so and is now 71 and still racking up the days.He still buys a season pass for Whistler every year and even hit Silver Star for 14 days. Nice thing about being older is once you retire you can ride lots.....I think he rode 320 days last year


thats amazing

I ride with some guys that whine about that they are 34 years old


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i am 47" and downhill is my life.. go buy a dh bike and enjoy .


----------



## T10irons (Oct 6, 2006)

Two bulls are standing on top of a hill looking down at a herd of cows. The young bull say "Hey, lets run down there and f**k one of those cows". The old bull says "Lets just walk down there and f**k them all". 

Your age can actually help you. A little older and wiser you'll be able to control your excitement/nerves and progress at rate that is safe/fun for you and still enjoy the sport.


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

equinox said:


> Be 45 on Monday! and I'm off to Queenstown for some shuttle runs....never ridden a DH bike, never done a shuttle run!
> 
> The thing that worries me is that I am going to like it too much and end up buying a DH bike
> 
> So am i too old for this?


NO WAY ! ! ! I'm 50 and plan to continue racing DH for years to come.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

46 and still strong! Ur not too old! Shred and shred more....


----------



## JefedelosJefes (Jun 30, 2004)

45... sounds like you are just in time to salvage your life. You were lost up to this point and you didn't even know it! Dive right in, buy a bike, and watch your life change!


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

As a side note to my Dad being in his 70's and riding.......I also ride with a lady who is in her 60's(she doesn't like her real age to be disclosed) and will gladly ride 5th Horsemen on Cypress....those who have ridden that trail would be impressed. 

Must be the water up here, cause now that I think of it we have a fewer older riders on the shore.......


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

I did it! and really enjoyed it managed five runs before I started making silly mistakes and I stopped (see being old does help!)

I have a feeling this could get expensive


----------



## Monkey #3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Definitely not! 

I met a few years ago 60-year old man in local DH-center. :eekster: And if I remember right, he started DH a few years earlier (wanted some spice in his life). Big :thumbsup: for that guy.

And equinox, welcome to the DH :thumbsup:


----------



## molina (May 12, 2007)

Hi guys, I am from Bologna, Italy. My first bike has been a RM Switch, on 2003, and i was fifty. I started Dh races on 2006, until last year, when I stopped four months for a broken wrist. Now at 57, I bought a Cove Shoker and I started again...


----------

